# A Season in Hell.Week 2 Panthers at Falcons.1PM Sunday 9/15



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm going to suppress my pessimism and focus on the positive in this gamethread....Uh.Anyone got anything positive to add here?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our defense looks completely lost.I missed our drive so I don't know how we got the fg.I hope this 3rd down conversion hit the ground


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That damned fumble really killed us,but it's hard to complain about DeAngelo when he does something wrong three or four times a year.Christ our defense is a bunch of snaggled toothed whores...And Julius Peppers is really putting in another Million dollar performance out there.We just haven't stopped them at all.The offense has been pretty good overall,at least they aren't killing us today....Great catch by King...We need a td desperately and really soon.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That refs been gettin killed out there haha


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I'm much happier about this loss than I was about the other.What we saw today was the upper end of my expectatations for this team.It's a team that's going to have to play mistake free football and get a break or two to beat good teams.I really expected our defense to get abused even worse than it did today....We've got some really significant problems on that side of the ball and conditions(by which I mean a greedy ***** named Peppers) ensured that we couldn't fix them.Then we lost what may have been our most important defender(since we can not replace Kemo whatsoever and it exposes our weakness on the line even more).

It will take a miracle for this team to make it to .500 against our schedule.If we had five or six really winnable games on the schedule maybe we could make the playoffs.


----------

